# Lima Shovelnose



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

So I've had this guy for a few months now and he has been a cool fish to have. I feel bad for him though right now he's in a 10g by himself. Before everyone goes crazy he's still small. Right now he's about 5" maybe 6. But I can't put him with any other fish because either they will become lunch or I can't put feeders in with them. The only reason I have him is because my local club had an expo in June and he got missed going in the auction and no one wanted him in our club. I have found little information about him and hope someone here has some experience. The only tank could feasibly move him to would my peacock cichlid tank. I have a pair of mating jewels that he could help do population control on for me. I have however been having nitrate issues. I think I'm getting them under control. I added a second canister and have been doing weekly 50% WC. Introducing feeders into any aquarium is risky but does anyone have any reason why I should or should not move him into this tank. Oh its a 55g btw.


----------



## fishboy (Jul 15, 2012)

I think fish are supposed to be able to swim several lengths of the tank.


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

Yes I know this. That wasn't my question however.


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

Lima shovel nose cats can get up to 18", which is way too big for your to keep in a 55 gallon. That being said, he will grow bigger in the 55 and will eat the rest of your fish. "Never trust a predatory catfish" is a pretty good motto to keep. unless you can provide it with a 180+ gallon aquarium, I would find him a suitable home where maybe he can have a roomy pond to live in...


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

The idea wasn't necessarily to keep him. But he would have been left behind with who knows what to happen to him. So I'm doing the best I can for now. Like I said. He's not very big right now. Other than two little guys i have that might be able to fit in his mouth right now. They are growing quickly and everyone else are to big to even try. But ivthink I'm going to go with the not trusting him for now. Thanks. Any ideas on getting him off feeders. Or is that a loosing battle too?


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

The only way I have heard on how to get fish off of live food is to starve them out until they will eat the pellets, or stuffing frozen food with the pellets...but for the most part, people just starve out the fish even though it might take a could of tries.


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

Ya that's what I thought. Thought id ask. But I think I'm going to ask around locally to see if someone can properly house him.


----------

